# Another Round Of Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2011)

Got a few more blocks of cheese going today.

Yeah i know the wrappers are still on in the pic. Thats so i know what kind is where on the racks. Wrapper removed before flight...HA








Apple smoke


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2011)

MMMMMM smoked cheese wrappers.


----------



## alelover (May 17, 2011)

Your funny Al.


----------



## ak1 (May 17, 2011)

Hey Nepas,  What's the string for?

Mmmmm... smoked string!!!!!...Mmmmmmm


----------



## miamirick (May 17, 2011)

thats it   i gotta do some cheese!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Hey Nepas,  *What's the string for?*
> 
> Mmmmm... smoked string!!!!!...Mmmmmmm


String Cheese, Silly...


----------



## solaryellow (May 17, 2011)

AK1 said:


> Hey Nepas,  What's the string for?
> 
> Mmmmm... smoked string!!!!!...Mmmmmmm


Just that time of the month AK. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good Nepas!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 17, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Just that time of the month AK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya aint never had gourmet smoked string yet...HAHA

The sting is so i know its the x-sharp from the sharp. Guess i got to much smoke tween me ears.

Running low on vac bags so i did a 6 turn wrap around the chubs, taped the back to keep some air out.







Then marked em and ready to way back in the cheese fridge.


----------



## alelover (May 18, 2011)

Lookin good nepas. I love cheese.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

I can see why your low on vac bags. You probably keep foodsaver in business with all your projects.


----------



## exhaustedspark (May 18, 2011)

I use a little chief smoker for my cheese. I buy the sliced cheese 5 Lb block slice it so i have small squares and wrap in cheese cloth. I have got people from Alaska to Florida begging for more. I do it for Christmas gifts. Have to put a 1X1 across the top of the smoker to let more heat out so it wont melt into a glob but it does melt the small squares together. Makes some nice smoke cheese sticks.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I use a little chief smoker for my cheese. I buy the sliced cheese 5 Lb block slice it so i have small squares and wrap in cheese cloth. I have got people from Alaska to Florida begging for more. I do it for Christmas gifts. Have to put a 1X1 across the top of the smoker to let more heat out so it wont melt into a glob but it does melt the small squares together. Makes some nice smoke cheese sticks.




What kind of smoker do you have? How are you generating the smoke? I use an A-MAZE-N smoke generator in my Weber kettle, with a tray of ice in there too. I'm in Florida & can smoke cheese in July when the temp is in the 90's without the cheese melting.


----------

